# Striking Problem With Westminster Chime ?



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a napoleon hat shaped westminster with an unsigned but probably mass produced movement been around just before ww2,whats happening is sometimes it strikes all the quarters fine and others it just carrys on running and miss's 1 or 2 of the quarters and then strikes the others.Also when it does this it doesnt make the little noise u get a couple of minutes before it chimes when its sort of half engaged or readying itself,i have cleaned clock with essence of rennatta and has been lubricated with the correct oils im sure its wearing somewhere ??????? please help many thanks.


----------

